# African Pygmy hedgehog info & stories ^.^



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm going to pick up my first APH the first week of march!!
I've research the life & death out of care ect. Just wondering if people could give me more info/stories/upsides/downsides to them 
Thankyou!!!


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone -^.^


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Never under estimate how much noise "silent" wheels can make! I gave my very last baby to my sister and she keeps him in her bedroom in a modified hutch. She spent many a sleepless night getting used to the noise of him bashing his wheel about on his nightly marathons. She eventually glued the base down and now he just throws the saucer around instead


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

fantapants said:


> Never under estimate how much noise "silent" wheels can make! I gave my very last baby to my sister and she keeps him in her bedroom in a modified hutch. She spent many a sleepless night getting used to the noise of him bashing his wheel about on his nightly marathons. She eventually glued the base down and now he just throws the saucer around instead



Hahahah! It's ok, with cockroaches, a hamster 7 leopard geckos & 2 cats, I wear ear plugs LOL!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

They are wonderful animals to keep, i was devastated when i developed an allergy to their spikes.


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

fantapants said:


> They are wonderful animals to keep, i was devastated when i developed an allergy to their spikes.


Oh jeez :S!? I hope I don't!
I'm such a worry wart until animals settle in so no doubt people will be having no end of threads worrying on here for a while LOL!

How did you keep yours? If to don't mind me asking!? & are they as 'friendly' as people say?
Thankyou


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

agreed! they should be called slientish wheels.
they are very funny little animals and constantly make me laugh. mine are so different. ludo the male is very much a solo kinda guy but he doesn't huff when picked up but tigerlilly the female hates the initial pick-up but pops out much quicker.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

They are friendly if you put enough work into them, especially during quilling. You get back what you put in so to say. The more you handle them when they are younger and quilling the more chilled out they will be when they are more mature. 

It also depends where you get your hog some hogs with bad breeding backgrounds i.e. breeding 2 v huffy hogs will no doubt result in a huffy hoglet that may always just be huffy, if that makes sense. Hoglets are more likley to be friendly if they are well bred and socialised : victory:


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> agreed! they should be called slientish wheels.
> they are very funny little animals and constantly make me laugh. mine are so different. ludo the male is very much a solo kinda guy but he doesn't huff when picked up but tigerlilly the female hates the initial pick-up but pops out much quicker.


Haha' the same as 'silent' crickets..!! They chirp like it's no-ones business!!
So it just depends on the hoggie & the relationship & smells & things
Ofc ^.^'


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

yeah... i'll be honest i don't get my two out everynight but i 'do' their vivs and sort out their living space so the interections there.

just been up to see mine and they were both stuffing their faces!


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> yeah... i'll be honest i don't get my two out everynight but i 'do' their vivs and sort out their living space so the interections there.
> 
> just been up to see mine and they were both stuffing their faces!



So if I have time to 'do' their vivs everynight & bond with them everynight should I?
Or only get them out some many nights a week? I'm going to get a pen to come out in so he can't chew anything


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Ah yes the silent spinners, with the not so silent tap tap tap on little hedgypiggles nails on the plastic!!! :lol2:
If I'm pottering in the rep room, my male Huff will come out to see whats going on, where as Lizzy will sleep all day............. 
Huff likes to play tug, where as Lizzy is more snugly when she is out! And she likes her own space, However if I move Huffs things about he goes on a mad mission and throws them all over in protest............ and when he gets new bedding he kicks it all out then takes it all back in bit by bit exactly how he wants it........
I love my hedgeys, and it is down to the effort you put in with them, but all their personalities are different. 
Good luck with your new addition


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Ludo must take after his dad then cause he likes things so so!

(Huff is Ludo's daddy!)


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

SteFANNY162 said:


> *So if I have time to 'do' their vivs everynight & bond with them everynight should I?*
> Or only get them out some many nights a week? I'm going to get a pen to come out in so he can't chew anything


 
YES YOU SHOULD!!!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

yeah you need to spend time with them...as with any pet.
if i can't actually get mine out due to the kids being around etc i ensure i make my presence known...potter about in the room, open the vivs up and spot clean etc...just so they know i'm there and there is some intereaction.


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

as mentioned above making your presence know can have huge impact..... As now mine recognise my movements and will come out for treats, my male even during the day but he is more nosy and greedy the lizzy! Lol 
Mine come out for sofa huggles Lol.


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yayyy!! I can't wait !!! I want my little babe NOW!!! Only 9 days !!!
Anymore stories? !!?


----------

